# West michigan sub available



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

have a F-250 with 8.2 boss vee fully insured with 11yrs experience and ready to work. can cover jenison, hudsonville, wyoming, grandville, borculo, zeeland, allendale, northside holland. be available 24/7 

call or text Josh 616-446-7475


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Josh,

Have you found any work so far this year?


----------

